# New lightweight carbon fiber seat!!!!



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

https://www.dynamiccomposites.com/products.html


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Is there a rider weight limit?*

I would hate to be pinching a loaf and have the seat shatter on me.


----------

